# Machinery Outlook 2016



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN...

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=81adb8a8-9bec-43c0-ac3c-07dea59a884d&pagination_num=1


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If 2016 is like the last two years, I'd be betting there will be a lot of dealers going belly up. And a lot of used equipment at bargain basement prices. Somehow, someone is going to have to pay for that $10,000+/ac ground.

Ralph


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

$10,000? It was 20K here, now its almost 30K an acre....

All the ground around here gets bought with non farm money...


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Around here the used market has maybe softened a little at auction sales, but not much. Dealers here are still haven't come down much either. Our local Deere dealer has plans to build a completely new store. People were talking it was going to be put on hold but they're still going through with it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IHCman said:


> Around here the used market has maybe softened a little at auction sales, but not much. Dealers here are still haven't come down much either. Our local Deere dealer has plans to build a completely new store. People were talking it was going to be put on hold but they're still going through with it.


Same here basically....Deere dealer bought out a business next to him that closed and expanded their sales lot and increased their shop capacity of tractors, balers and mowers mainly.

Regards, Mike


----------

